# Tool post grinder.



## th62 (Aug 3, 2022)

Here's my tool post grinder I made a few years back: I bought a cheap $30 Ozito rotary tool and made the fitting for it.. The fitting bolts in the toolpost and is adjustable for height and thus angle of grind. I use it mostly for sharpening end mills. Some use these type tools for grinding chuck jaws, although I don't recommend using it for that unless the jaws are badly spread, every grind you make on the Jaws increases the size of the smallest piece of stock you can clamp in the Jaws. Besides that, self centering three jaws never clamp the material with the same concentricity.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 3, 2022)

Looks good. I've been thinking about making something similar for my die grinder.


----------



## phubbman (Aug 21, 2022)

Nice. I’ve got a similar setup for my rotary tool. being able to sharpen end mills sure saves on the wallet.  
I really like the simplicity of your design.


----------

